# don't for get the Potato



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

I kinda like bacon


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Had your cholesterol checked lately?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks pretty good to have one in a while. Is it just potato with cheese and green onion layered?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd be all over that. Looks delicious. I might have to cut the amount of bacon to about 1/2 of what is shown.

Maybe that's why I have to take Statin drugs. hwell:


----------



## morehuntin (Jan 27, 2006)

That looks delicious cut back on the salt you will be fine


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

jdusek said:


> Looks pretty good to have one in a while. Is it just potato with cheese and green onion layered?


 Yes sir, you are correct.. but I do made a sour cream sauce to drip with it


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

holy chit batman!! I'm gonna try dat.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Dick Hanks said:


> I'd be all over that. Looks delicious. I might have to cut the amount of bacon to about 1/2 of what is shown.
> 
> Maybe that's why I have to take Statin drugs. hwell:


,,,,less bacon,,i didn't hear that...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

h:h:h:


me = mindblown

Totally making that this weekend...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Cardiologists love this recipe.....


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I'm sorry but that is not something I would give to anybody but I'm sure it taste's good


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Wow*

That is one fine looking creation.:fishy:


----------

